# Cold weather, birds in the avairy



## ECA (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, another post sorry!
I'm just wondering what everyone does with budgies in the avairy during winter?
At the moment I have 4 birds in a flight cage and the 2 new babies in another inside because we have been getting down to -3 during the night and I feel as though they are so crowded in the cage because they are so used to having so much room to fly. I went out into the avairy today and all the water was completely frozen (there's no birds in there, I wouldn't keep them out there in this weather) but my question is would they be fine in the cage inside during the winter? We still have another couple of months of this weather. Ive put a picture up of the cage I have them in 
Thanks, Emma


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi Emma

Bigger is always better but they'll soon get used to the reduced space. 
I'd just keep a close eye on their interactions, within an aviary, there's usually space to escape that annoying fellow bird they perhaps don't get along with, whereas now, there isn't.

Another point to consider is acclimatisation and how/when to safely reintroduce them back to the aviary. When you say 'inside', I'm assuming you mean inside your heated home.
Are they in a room shared with people? As it would be better if that room could be kept at a lower temperature than the rest of the house so that they don't become used to living in a centrally heated house. Take a look at this article, to see what I'm talking about:
https://robharveyfeeds.wordpress.com/2015/03/08/acclimatizing-your-birds/


----------

